# re-bottling



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't, it'll get oxidized. Just let the lees re-settle in the bottles, and decant carefully when you serve. Chill them if you want even more compact sediment. The only time I'd even consider re-bottling is if they're grenading and it's a safety issue.


----------

